# Renewals - E3D & EAD



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

My husband recently changed jobs and has acquired a new E3 visa. I have applied for an extension to mine and our children's E3D visa from within the US and have booked visa appointment at the Vancouver embassy in September.

I currently have an EAD which will expire in September 2018. I would like to start the renewal process shortly as it can take a few months to get approved.

My questions:

1. Is the EAD directly connected to the E3 visa?
2. Can I apply for a renewal EAD whilst waiting for my new E3D visa appointment? 

I was thinking of sending off the EAD renewal forms and fee, but don't want to waste the money if I will simply have to renew/change it again once I get my new E3D in September.

Thanks.


----------

